# Kubota RTV vs Polaris Ranger



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I’m looking at choosing between the Kubota RTV 1100 VS Polaris Ranger 570. 

I like the speed of the Ranger, but I’m worried if it can handle deep, heavy snow. 
the Ranger is close to 1100 lbs, where the RTV is 2400. I’m betting it will be like the difference of pushing with a F250 vs F550.

anyone used both that can comment?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Poolaris has AWD, that would make it a no for me.

Can't tell what drive system it has...belt like a Gator or Mule?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Poolaris has AWD, that would make it a no for me.
> 
> Can't tell what drive system it has...belt like a Gator or Mule?


Probably belt


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Poolaris has AWD, that would make it a no for me.
> 
> Can't tell what drive system it has...belt like a Gator or Mule?


Out of curiosity, why would AWD make it a no?


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Why a 570? dont they have a 900 or 1000..? I think Honda is the only unit with a true transmission, no belts..


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

here's a ranger 500 vs rtv 900 ??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4brx4UY4UI


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I was looking at 570 because its 9” narrower Than the 900 or 1000. 

so, say 900 polaris to keep things more comparable To the RTV, What should I pick and why?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I’ve never pushed snow with either machines. I’ve never actually driven the RTV either, but I’m going to go for a test drive Monday. Can anyone comment about cab noise, cab construction and heat, controls, ground clearance, drivetrain reliability plowing, etc


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gr8WhiteNorth said:


> I've never pushed snow with either machines. I've never actually driven the RTV either, but I'm going to go for a test drive Monday. Can anyone comment about cab noise, cab construction and heat, controls, ground clearance, drivetrain reliability plowing, etc


I had a 900 that I bought in '05 I think. Not sure how much has changed since then.

One thing I know hasn't changed is if you want something for strictly work, the RTV can't be beat.

Anyways, the 900 I had was not overly noisy, very well built cab, heat was sufficient. Ground clearance is probably the biggest drawback, but still able to jump curbs. They are pretty much unstoppable for plowing or going through mud even without the top end speed the sport/work hybrids have. And I know some of that has changed with the RTV's now as well.

The other thing that was an annoyance (I think they fixed it, but I've also heard it can still be an issue) is shifting from F to R or vice versa can sometimes be a pain. Something kind of gets hung up and the machine has to be rocked a bit to get it to shift. I would ask about it.

But overall, the machine was simply amazing considering the "abuse" it took. The only reason I haven't bought another for walks is width.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Out of curiosity, why would AWD make it a no?


I want true 4Wd for plowing, not on demand AWD.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I’ve got an 1100rtv and it’s an absolute tank. The only thing that has ever stopped it was gelling one winter. Other than that it crushes city sidewalks with a boss v and small sander in the bed. 
It does need to be rocked time to time to go forward/reverse but it’s not really a big deal. Much like every machine has its quirks.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have an RTV 1100 with a Boss 6'6" vplow. Thing is a beast. 4wd with diff lock will push snow like a truck. 2700 pounds with good tires. It's a great sidewalks machine. I've plowed through 15".


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

We have run 2 kubotas for the past 6 seasons, I actually sold the first set a couple years ago and bought new to rotate equipment. The Kubota cabs are basically mini trucks. They have full roll up windows, heat, ac, and I got the optional Bluetooth hands free am/fm radio which is nice when you need to call the operator. Ours have western impact v’s and salt Dogg 075 spreaders in them. We had a bobcat Toolcat before them and the kubotas definitely win. Can’t say anything about the Polaris.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We gained a RTV 850 (Sidekick gas model) this year. Toying with putting a plow on it. I'm told that it is the same as the 1100, less the diesel. Same plow mount. We shall see.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

GMC Driver said:


> We gained a RTV 850 (Sidekick gas model) this year. Toying with putting a plow on it. I'm told that it is the same as the 1100, less the diesel. Same plow mount. We shall see.


 Let us know how this goes. I see these are still a CVT transmission but they say should hold up better. The RTVs don't run away going downhill is also a big plus. We ran a Bobcat 3400 before, basically a Polaris and only benefit was more plastic. Which meant less to rust. Certainly didn't have the pushing weight of the RTV.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Just put the new fisher trailblazer v plow and mini steel caster fisher electric sander in the bed of our new 2020 1100x RTV. Had a boss V before this on the last model. Interested to see how it does comparatively


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I said it before but the shifter for the trans in the 1100 is a pain. You dont necessarily have to rock it, most times a little goose on the accelerator will help it find the sweet spot to shift. I talked to a kubota rep about it being my most frustrating contention about the machine. Why they'd move away from their forward reverse pedal like all their other hydrostatics is beyond me. Heck even a shuttle shift would make it so much more appealing and easy to use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I said it before but the shifter for the trans in the 1100 is a pain. You dont necessarily have to rock it, most times a little goose on the accelerator will help it find the sweet spot to shift. I talked to a kubota rep about it being my most frustrating contention about the machine. Why they'd move away from their forward reverse pedal like all their other hydrostatics is beyond me. Heck even a shuttle shift would make it so much more appealing and easy to use.


You'd think they would have solved this problem in the last 15+ years...


----------

